# Capacitor testing



## TheBlindMan (Feb 7, 2013)

Just ran into this thought I'd share with you guys.
Part 1:
SMD / D'Amore Engineering AD-1 Amp Dyno, Capacitor Testing Part 1 (Continuous Sine) - YouTube

Part 2:
SMD / D'Amore Engineering AD-1 Amp Dyno, Capacitor Testing Part 2 (Dynamic Burst) - YouTube

Note: Videos have same intro. Also, thought this section would be best, but a mod can move if it's better off somewhere else.


----------

